# Perhaps not Stunning but the Practical Side of HDR



## mistermonday (Oct 30, 2011)

I needed to shoot a new renovation - strong sunlight through the window  and a square room that could not be captured with a wide angle lens. HDR  and Panorama was the only practical solution. 4 sets of bracketed  images taken. Each set processed with the same preset and the 4  resulting images stitched together in Photoshop's Photomerge. Anything  that looks like a halo is actually a reflection from the external  sunlight and internal ambient lighting. Lots of shots and processing for a single output - I  imagine that it would be tough as a photographer to make a lot of revenue from shooting  residential real estate.






Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 30, 2011)

It would be even more stunning if I could see it.


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 30, 2011)

Bynx said:


> It would be even more stunning if I could see it.


Bynx, here is a link to the image on my Divshare server
Bathroom Reno LoRes.jpg - DivShare
Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Murray. Very nice shot. The only thing Id do is give it more Highlight Smoothing until that dirty look is gone. You can see halos around the far facing wall, as well as halos of light and dark around the little facing wall to the right and around the paper roll holder. Give it the smoothing until the grayish area is cleaned up and your room will sparkle.


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 30, 2011)

Bynx, thanks for the comments. The recessed florescent tube, plus the tunsten pot lights, plus the incident sunlight, plus reflections off glass and granite, all created a wild melange of lightspots and patterns all over the place. In effect you could say the original scene was full of natural light halos. The HDR merge process tended to cancel a lot of them out because of the averaging algorithms. Tone mapping tended to reduce them further. TM Strength was kept pretty low so what you see as halos are actually less than the natural scene and not induced in the HDR process.  Like you I also felt that the microcontrast left part of the result looking a little gritty & dark.
Thanks & regards, Murray


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2011)

The whole concept is startlingly familiar.


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 31, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The whole concept is startlingly familiar.



except done well


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> except done well



Perhaps you should change your username to Q, since you know everything.

And since you know everything, why don't you just leave and let the rest of us learn instead of listing to you do nothing but slam everyone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 31, 2011)

480sparky said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > except done well
> ...



If my experience with you was any indication of your approach with people on these boards, then it is highly likely that you bring a lot of this type of trouble upon yourself.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice mister, I actually am surprised realtors don't use this.  They sell a million dollar mansion with some point and shoot camera... doesn't make a ton of sense.


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 31, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Nice mister, I actually am surprised realtors don't use this.  They sell a million dollar mansion with some point and shoot camera... doesn't make a ton of sense.


they are on a very thin profit margin. either that or they can't use a DSLR (why is this forum to exclusive to dslrs anyway)


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Nice mister, I actually am surprised realtors don't use this. They sell a million dollar mansion with some point and shoot camera... doesn't make a ton of sense.



Some use p&s, some use large format like sinar. On another forum there is a member who profits well off of shooting yacht interiors with sinar systems. Also some sort of T/S to maintain straight lines and perspectives.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > except done well
> ...



Still don't get it do you.....
Compare the two images again and see if you can spot the difference in quality.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 1, 2011)

Note to self: Must learn how to HDR.....


----------



## Bynx (Nov 2, 2011)

How much salt do you have to pound into a turd to call it a McRib?

Not nearly as much as you have to pound to call it a McNugget.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bynx said:


> How much salt do you have to pound into a turd to call it a McRib?
> 
> Not nearly as much as you have to pound to call it a McNugget.



More juvenile insults?
shocking


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bynx said:


> How much salt do you have to pound into a turd to call it a McRib?
> 
> Not nearly as much as you have to pound to call it a McNugget.



You do realize Chicken McNuggets are not made of REAL chicken....right?


----------



## Bynx (Nov 4, 2011)

of course, everyone knows McNuggets isnt real, just a lot of crap.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bynx said:


> just a lot of crap.



just like your photos ZING!


----------

